# Help With Contacting Delegates To Organize an Official Competition in Oklahoma



## ZacharyKing (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello, I’m Zachary King, a senior at Putnam City North High School (11800 N Rockwell Ave, Oklahoma City, OK 73162), and I am the founder of the PCN Cubing Club.

I want to conclude the school year with a WCA competition, however, as far as I can tell, the nearest scheduled event is way too far away for us to feasibly travel there. So, I'm going to see if I can host an event within the school, sometime toward the end of the school year. I’ve already talked to the principal, who says we could almost definitely get permission to do it over a weekend or during a break, so a multi-day competition is possible, and we have plenty of space in the gym, library, and/or cafeteria if needed.

According to this guide, a delegate needs to email the WCA Board, and be present for the event to be official, so I sent an email to the Oklahoma delegate and all the delegates in the neighboring states. Zachary McWilliams, the Oklahoma delegate, responded and told me that he moved to Washington for a job, and, so far, no one else has responded.

Does anyone here know any delegates who may be willing to help, or have any other advice/information? I would greatly appreciate any help at this point.

Also, I apologize in advance if I posted this in the wrong thread, I can repost if needed.


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 28, 2016)

ZacharyKing said:


> Hello, I’m Zachary King, a senior at Putnam City North High School (11800 N Rockwell Ave, Oklahoma City, OK 73162), and I am the founder of the PCN Cubing Club.
> 
> I want to conclude the school year with a WCA competition, however, as far as I can tell, the nearest scheduled event is way too far away for us to feasibly travel there. So, I'm going to see if I can host an event within the school, sometime toward the end of the school year. I’ve already talked to the principal, who says we could almost definitely get permission to do it over a weekend or during a break, so a multi-day competition is possible, and we have plenty of space in the gym, library, and/or cafeteria if needed.
> 
> ...


David Woner is in KC, he might delegate. There's also Anthony Brooks who might come up.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> David Woner is in KC, he might delegate. There's also Anthony Brooks who might come up.



David has said he's not interested in traveling to delegate comps. You could also try Walker Welch. It's a little far, but he might be willing to do it.


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 28, 2016)

biscuit said:


> David has said he's not interested in traveling to delegate comps. You could also try Walker Welch. It's a little far, but he might be willing to do it.


If there's a comp in OK Anthony would probably come anyway


----------



## Dom (Nov 29, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> If there's a comp in OK Anthony would probably come anyway


I've sent a text to Anthony. He said he would be willing to help out in February or March. And keep me posted because I am willing to help in any way I can. Also, Ask your school if you can use the P.A. system. That'd be helpful.  

Also, check out the Oklahoma Fall 2016. It was an awesome event and it was only one day.


----------

